# Water, Nutrient & Ph stress during veg



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

I am a perfectionist and I have yet to care for an indoor plant from seed/clone through to good health.  I see everyone's pictures of beautiful babies and the plants beautiful natural shape and colours.

  My first reaction to problems is to cull and start over.  I am not doing this.

  My 2 plants now have had 5 weeks of stress.  Over watering, under watering and now ph problems.

      I answered over watering by under watering.  I have now got the watering amounts and timing down better.  I started feeding and realized my ph meter was broken.  So I enlisted the help of someone who understands my line of nutrients and they gave me a formula for foliar feeding and told me how much ph up to use for my feeding to try and get my ph back.  I can see progress and I am learning something.

My question is should I continue on with my 2 small spindly plants or just start over.  Have I caused irepairable damage?  Will they hermie now when I go to flower, or is stress in veg ok as long as the plant can normalize before flowering.  They are about to be screened down if i continue with them as they are stretchy sativas.  But only having 2 of them for a 3x3 tent I don't want to waist my time.  At this point I can just go get few more plants and ill only be a month behind.  Plz help answer my dilema.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 5, 2015)

I run them in to the ground myself. No mercy. Those are the plants you can practice on, I find once I've botched a plant in a grow, I relax as I can't do much worse. It all boils down to slots under the lights, as long as there's room for them (and they're trying , they can stay.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

I agree if you quit each time you get stuck and restart, then you have not learned why you got stuck, how to avoid getting stuck and most importantly how to get unstuck. I murdered my share before getting it down, but once you do you realize it was yourself getting in the way of your own self that caused the problems most times. I encourage you to keep plugging along, get to a harvest, things are a lot different in flower so why not practice and perfect your methods, and maybe get some decent buds out of it. It's satisfying when I see someone get the AH HAH moment, and then they just get it and never look back, good luck and green mojo....just keep on plugging along and you will get it soon.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 5, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> I am a perfectionist and I have yet to care for an indoor plant from seed/clone through to good health. I see everyone's pictures of beautiful babies and the plants beautiful natural shape and colours.
> 
> My first reaction to problems is to cull and start over. I am not doing this.
> 
> ...


 

Maybe try a different strain........ some strains can be a pain to get right....... some strains are not nearly so sensitive to moisture, nutrients, light, heat and all the other crap that drives us growers crazy........ there are strains out there where you don't have to be a great grower to get average results.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you guys.  Does a bad veg hurt plants badly or can they recover for flower?


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

Try BF Nightshade or Critical Kush it is hardy and what I cut my teeth on indoors, and it is really a tough plant as it can take some abuse and still rock, and it happens to be some really decent smoke. Once I learned BF Nightshade then I moved on to the CK. I grew BF NS for three years before ever moving on so I really learned how to get dialed in, Satori can just be fickle sometimes. Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 5, 2015)

I have destroyed plants in veg and then turned around and have epic harvest....just remember after two weeks into flower you don't want to stress them, that will kill your harvest.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice feedback thank you guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2015)

I know that you are sold on the nutes you are using for some reason.  I personally would advise you to get a line of nutes that is tried and true.  You are taking the advise of the person who manufacturers the nutes.  I am incredibly suspicious of organic nutes that are brand new and when someone tells you you have to pH an organic nute, it really makes me wonder....I truly believe that most of your problems are from your nutes.

Usually plants that have taken a beating in veg never really catch up, but sometimes they do.  Stress in veg should not cause hermies in flower.   

I am like Sopappy and usually do not give up on them.  But since you only have 2 plants in your tent, I would recommend picking up another 2 plants.  Get different strains, as Grower 13 mentioned,  but I am also going to suggest that you try some other nutes, too.  Get some good soil that is organic like Fox Farm.  Depending on the FF you get, it will feed the plants for a while.  Then get something like Earth Juice and use that on the 2 new plants you get.  Earth Juice is very easy--mix it up and use it.  Organic nutrients should not need to be pH'd.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 7, 2015)

Or you can ask for a sample box and try em.  I'm telling you it will blow FF to **** and jungle juice.  Take it for what its worth.  Nectar is the creme of the crop.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2015)

The bottom line is that you are having a whole lot of problems.  I truly believe that if you got some proven nutrient you would not be having all the problems you are having.  I am not telling you to give them up, I am say that YOU should try something different along with what you are doing now, as what you are doing is not working. 

I have tried dozens of nutrients over the years.  What I have decided is that there is no one product that outshines others.  However there are products that work better for some than others.  Each person needs to find what works for them.  If you have a nutrient line that is not working, try something different and see if it IS the nutrient line or something else that is causing you problems.  

I have said this numerous times, but IMO, there is something wrong if an organic nutrient line needs to be pH'd....


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 8, 2015)

If this next run doesn't work out then I will try something else out.  I agree there and yes I appreciate your help.  I took it as get a nutrient line that works.  I am doing one more with these nutrients.  Then yes i will try something else that works.  But the problems I have had are from jumping in without testing **** (equipment) and ignorance.  Both are becoming less of an issue.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 8, 2015)

As you only have 2 plants, why not pick up two more and give them another fertilizer?  A side by side is really the only way you are going to know if the nutrients are your problem.

My plants can take a huge amount of abuse.  I live alone, have to be gone often, and have no one to look after my plants.  I do not think that your problems is that you jumped in without testing--most people actually DO start that way.  You would have cracked up if you had seen our set-ups from 30-40 years ago.

All I am asking you to do is to try another line along with the one you are using.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 8, 2015)

I didn't have ph meter this go.  Last go didn't have temps in check at all and did not have enough calcium available for the bloom khaos.   now my ac is broken and getting replaced but big problem is over watering and ph is was to low.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 10, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> I didn't have ph meter this go.  Last go didn't have temps in check at all and did not have enough calcium available for the bloom khaos.   now my ac is broken and getting replaced but big problem is over watering and ph is was to low.



 I didn't bite the bullet and buy a Ph metre until I tried hydro. The pool test strips worked okay for my soil grows but I'd have done better with a metre.
Oh, and growing will really help you deal with your perfectionism issues. I used to be a perfectionist myself.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 11, 2015)

Lmfao.  I agree.  Takes few attempts first.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2015)

Pinapple Express is the toughest plant i ever grew,,,and kick *** smoke. Good luck whatever you decide. Got any Pics?


----------



## sopappy (Jul 11, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Lmfao.  I agree.  Takes few attempts first.



 Oh no, I feel a babble, maybe a rant, coming on. The trouble with growing (probably anything but ESPECIALLY POT because most of us are after yield) is that you never really know what worked if you fix something or improve something. If you think that a dollop of molasses increased your yield, or turned a yellow leaf green again, you'll keep using it when all along you just had a plant that was a performer, or you got all your nutes perfect, or there was pixie dust in the air that year, or one of a dozen other variables. I had better luck with my first grows than anything since. K.I.S.S I guess, and try not to get sucked in to throwing money at problems. That's my weak point, looking for the quick fix. 
I have 4 plants that got pythium in the buckets so I moved them to soil and they're doing okay but I figure I'm lucky I have them so I take chances. I want to try Kraven's LST so I was staring at the plant admiring how perfect the nodes are on plants from seed. I'm wondering what I can use to tie down the branches down and came up with this. I call it the JEEZEKRICE method. 

View attachment jeezekrice.JPG


View attachment jeezekrice2.JPG


----------

